

Make Your Hosting Socially Responsible: 25% of Revenues Donated to Charity - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/07/make-your-hosting-socially-responsible-babson-students-launch-cloudjolt/

======
kmccarth
Cloudjolt is the company's name: <http://www.cloudjolt.com/>

